# test shot worlds ugliest 4x5



## mysteryscribe (Feb 9, 2006)

Frankly I am finding that unless I plan to do my own darkroom printing the 4x5 is difinitely overkill.  A 4800 dpi file is unworkable without a super computer and I don't plan to get one.

Im glad I have it, I'm going to keep it, but I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## terri (Feb 9, 2006)

But it works!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 9, 2006)

yes it is light tight...That is something and it will look really cook in my abandoned studio lol.


----------



## terri (Feb 9, 2006)

"....abandoned studio...." that just sounds so sad. :meh:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 10, 2006)

Just wanted to say I finished my pinhole camera... I'll try to get back with a pic later.   got to run bye


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say I finished my pinhole camera... I'll try to get back with a pic later. got to run bye


Awesome!! I expect a new thread with a pic of the cam and pics FROM the cam! :mrgreen:


----------

